
Analyse Asia 84: The Five Predictions on Asia in 2016 with Sameer Singh - bleongcw
https://analyse.asia/2016/01/01/episode-84-the-five-predictions-on-asia-in-2016-with-sameer-singh/
======
bleongcw
Episode Synopsis: Starting the new year, Sameer Singh, author of Tech-
Thoughts.net and our host Bernard Leong discussed the five predictions on Asia
technology landscape 2016 in the second part of the two-episodes arc. Building
on their earlier conversation on the five major events that rocked 2015, they
forecast the events in 2016 which will shape the technology landscape of Asia
as it is becoming the new battleground for the US companies as well as the
homegrown Asian giants in the next few decades.

